# Anglesey.... have you got any sites to recommend?



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

We are planning our next trip and have thought of going up through Snowdonia, which we know quite well, and on to Anglesey which we have never visited, for a few days. Have you any site recommendations on Anglesey. We prefer the smaller, quieter sites or CSs/CLs with or without hook up but with a sea view or good location.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike

There is a quiet CS on the road to the RSPB reserve at South Stack. Great if you like birds, outdoors, walking, quiet type stuff. Views are stunning, you can walk to the cliffs in 5 mins and to Holyhead Mountain in about 15 if you like rock climbing/scrambling.

Holyhead 114 92 
Mr R Markey
Ty Mawr Farm
South Stack Road
LL65 1YR
01407 762418
Not the cheapest around (£7+ I think) but does have electric and a tractor (we needed it to get ON to the site!).


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Benandlizzie

Thanks for the quick reply...just the sort of place we like. We have all the site POIs on Autoroute but a pointer from someone like that can save ages searching through them. I have just looked at Autoroute and can see it is in a quite remote location with plenty of walking/cycling possibilities.

I am hoping to get one or two more places on Anglesey and around Snowden sorted out before we set off...then all we need is some decent weather.... I'd rather not be a client for the tractor :lol: 

thanks again

Mike


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

benandlizzie said:


> Hi Mike
> Holyhead 114 92
> Mr R Markey
> Ty Mawr Farm
> ...


Any idea if I could get a 34 foot yank in there, grass conditions allowing of course. I've always shied away from Anglesey cos in the past I've had nothing but hassle, but if I could find a nice QUIET place with walking and bird watching I'd be interested.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

p.s
whats "cs" ?
is it the Caravan and Camping Club equivalent of a Caravan Club "CL"?


----------



## Flint (May 9, 2005)

Hello Spykal,

We have been to a farm site just outside Moelfre with sea views and access to the shore line.  

The site is on a long slope and would be quite busy in the peak times, but there was plenty of open space when we were there. The farmer is very helpful and has a small store. As it is all grass, care should be taken in bad weather. The farmer has tractors if you became stuck.

It's within easy cliff walk to Moelfre or to Lligwy beach the other way.

CCC site 114 196
Mr & Mrs D Evans
Nant Bychan Farm
Moelfre

p.s. don't tell anyone. I don't want it to get too popular :wink:

Flint


----------



## 88728 (May 9, 2005)

zaskar - it is on a country road and the entrance is a 90 degree right turn into a farm entrance. Site is right on the road but the access track is slightly uphill and not good in the wet, though they were doing improvements when we were there. Ben thinks you could get in there, but he used to drive a fire engine and does obscene things with our van - if you are a confident driver then I'd give it a go, it's a nice spot.

CS - certificated site, same as a CL only from the Camping Club. In general we find them to be more basic and have a higher instance of strange owners - but that is a complete generalisation !


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

[quote="benandlizzie...................., but he used to drive a fire engine and does obscene things with our van ..........................


;-) ;-) ;-) Tremendous! Well funny.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Flint

Thanks for that site suggestion, I saw that you mentioned the tractor too.....is it something about that part of Wales...maybe it gets more rain there? :lol:

Mike 

P.S. Benandlizzie........ I have been trying to imagine how I could do the same :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jules (May 23, 2005)

Flint said:


> Hello Spykal,
> 
> We have been to a farm site just outside Moelfre with sea views and access to the shore line.
> 
> ...


Stayed here a couple of weeks ago, great site, no problems with getting stuck. The mixed showers were a bit of a shock!
We had no problems getting a pitch, but the owner said she had turned away as many as she had pitches for the previous week.

I agree with Flint don't let everyone know.

Also found 2 nice sites near Newborough on Anglesey. Can't remember the names off hand as we didn't stay, just checked them out on the way back from Ireland. Follow signs for parking at Newborough which brings you to the Forest. One is a private site but is in the C+CC big book, the other is a CC CL. Easy parking at Newborough Forest but with a £2 charge, good access to beach and woods.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just back from Anglesey ....your site suggestions were spot on. Thanks again.

But an observation..........Sites in Anglesey do seem to be a bit more expensive than elsewhere in Wales....I wonder why? maybe the extra was for the great view :lol: :lol: 









Mike


----------

